# m85



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a few questions. I will admit I'm not a fan of taurus at all since I bought a 9mm a few years ago and had nothing but problems. Lately I have heard they got their act together and started turning out some quality stuff but still had room for improvement. So not wanting to throw them completely to the dogs I'm will to give them a chance.

1. I have a friend who bought a m85 put 5 rounds through it and decided he didn't like revolvers. He asked me if I would want it and 2 boxes of ammo for $285. It is blued (not sure if it makes it worth more or less) with pachmyer (sp?) Grips. I don't know what they go for so I don't know if it is a good deal.

2. Anyone know of any issues some people have experienced with this gun. Some quick research proved nothing. And I have had several people tell me I would be better off paying the difference and getting a s&w or ruger.

I just want to make sure it is reliable as my wife may carry this after she gets her chp. I want to make sure she won't have any problems if she ends up carrying it.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

With any pistol, test reliabilty yourself, as any brand can have greats and duds.

now that disclaimer being said.

I have 2 taurus revolvers. a model 94 (.22 nine shot) and a 605 (ss, .357 jframe size)

i have had no MANUFACTURE issues with either. I have had the 94 for 20 + years. many rounds shot. still love it.

I have had the 605 for a bit over 1 year. it is my main weekday carry (VERY easy to conceal and still have a viable round).
I HAVE had an issue with the 605 (bought used). 
The STory: 
I found that the large hammer spur would dig in my side when concealing (carry at about 4 o'clock IWB in homemade kydex). That was the ONLY part that was uncomfortable so i decided to ply my hand at gunsmithing and "bob" a hammer spur. I bought a "new" (used) spur to bob through Numrich. Finally after the summer of carrying the 605 under my t-shirt, i put the "new " spur in (i did not bob it fully, but reduced the spur profile..side note, i will now not bob it fully, i dont feel the spur, and still have a single shot capability). The new spur is NOT a spur with the lock in it. Minor internal differences, but none that would effect (affect? i forget) performance. I replaced, and started to practice for reliability again. 
PROBLEM..... my cylinder would not advance right after reloading. only for "first" pull of trigger. all after on cylinder was fine. then i found that it was only on certain cylinders? wWTF is going on??

Finally i got serious about fixng it as i missed carrying the pistol. ( I love the IWB holster i made. very hideable etc) So i spent about 10 minutes trying to diagnose the issue. it seemed if i closed the cylinder "softly" the first pull would loc the rachet. but on second try i was fine... so i lubed and cleaned.. Still nothing.

FINALLY... i realized that the cylinder release was not full going to "closed" psotion with a soft close of the cylinder. SO i removed the thumb release, and noticed all the CRUD i missed cleaning from carrying under my shirt all summer. Yep. the issue with the pistol was MY fault. I removed the built up gunk and lubed the cylinder release. Now.. NO Problems again. I am again carrying this regularly. Just cleaning iit more thoroughly more often.

So that is my experience with 2 Taurus revolvers. No hear say. just my hands on. Personally, if i didnt have a S&W model .36 for a "back up" to my 605 (meaning i use the .36 if my 605 is down), i would probably get a model 85 for a back up. 

Has your wife shot the this revolver? Just a thought.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

No neither one has shot it. My friend text me this morning said he bought it didn't like it and wanted to sell if I knew anyone interested. So I figured what the hay. I won't be able to personally see the gun till Thursday. So I am not 100% sure I will buy it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I had an older (early 90's) Taurus 85 that I traded away and regret it. It was scary accurate for the size and never gave me any trouble. I have been reading that the newer Taurus handguns have been more hit or miss, but that is not personal experience. Good luck.


----------

